# Youtube



## CalypsoFreebird (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi there, I have a very small tv in my room that I stream youtube. I will sometimes put videos on for my bird. Is this okay or not recommended? I play baby einstein and various music video genres so that it is calm background noise and something to look at, but I don't want to continue this if it is not healthy. It is about her eye level 6 feet away, only during the daytime when the room is well lit. She seems to enjoy it, especially when I put budgie videos on. She has her favorite songs, too. I'll put classical on for her hald of the time which doesn't have a video. Any input is appreciated


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Should not cause any problems at all. I regularly have parrots that I have hand raised in my living room and they watch tv all the time.


----------

